

Should you give advisors equity in your startup? - mathattack
http://calacanis.com/2015/01/26/should-you-give-advisors-equity-in-your-startup/#more-34075

======
nteL
I do not believe that advisors should receive equity in a startup. If these
are knowledgeable+experienced businesspeople, then they likely do not need the
small amount of equity proposed in the article. Additionally, if an advisor
wants a monetary benefit then they should invest monetarily. Ultimately, I
believe that the nature of an advisor-advisee relationship is something that
shouldn't be based upon a payment. When one person takes time to help another
without any personal benefit, we see more excitement, more passion, and more
humanity behind the help given. The startup that I've been working on has
benefitted greatly from mentorship that did not come at a price, but resulted
in mutual respect and appreciation.

